# Hair clips and holders



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

What kind of hair clips or pony tail holders does everyone use?

Sofie's hair is getting very long around the top and sides. I tried a pony tail holder for people the other day and it wasn't long before she rubbed it out!! What kind of clip will stay put and what is the best way to get your Hav to tolerate it being left in?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sofie would look good in one of these http://www.apetsworld.com/feather-clips-for-dogs.aspx


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use clear tiny elastic bands that I get at Sally's Beauty Supply. If I twist them 4 times around the ponytail they tend to stay in. I have tried other little clips but Leo won't leave them in place. Also, they look a little girly for him.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Look in the infant dept @ Walmart. They have the cutest little clips & bows that are the perfect size. Also the little teeny elastic bands in clear & in colors. I usually cut them out at the end of the day to minimize hair breakage. There's like 500 in a pkg.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use the tiny bands to create the ponytail and then put a bow in over it. I use both the clip type of bows and bands. I also use tiny sparkly clips when I want to just put something in quickly. They are like these. http://compare.ebay.com/like/320777392139?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh Karen, those are cute! IWAGP!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Cannoli didn't care for clips either; the second I put them on her she would run off and take them off. I bought human bands, but they seem too heavy for her hair and she would take those off too. I finally found these bands: http://www.puppybows.com/latexbandsorderpage.htm

The bands aren't too thick or thin. I bought the ¼" for the front since her hair is kind of thin and the 3/8 for the back part or for the times I do a quick knot. They take about 2 twists to get a nice fit. I bought the neon package; I really like the pink and orange color bands. They also carry solid black, clear and whites too. Oh, don't forget to buy the little scissors to cut them off.

For the clips I would use this website: http://www.bowbizdogbows.com


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i tried lots of different bands but couldn't get them to stay in, i went to a dog show and a havanese breeder gave me some Sally bands and told me they were the best. i bought some and she was right. i also cut them out so i break too much hair. The trick is to not pull them too tight so the dog isn't bothered by them. another thing i've done is use small alligator clips, they pull less and hold the hair up, and my dog seemed to tolerate them better than elastics when she was younger.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Alligator clips with teeth? Can they be purchased at a store or must they be ordered online?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

How cute is Cannoli's hair!!! I haven't tried that look yet, but will now. I can't tell how you're weaving the 2 front pony ends into the back one. Need a tutorial!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

swaye said:


> Alligator clips with teeth? Can they be purchased at a store or must they be ordered online?


I buy children's ones (smallest i can find). i get them at the dollar store, about 12 for $1.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> How cute is Cannoli's hair!!! I haven't tried that look yet, but will now. I can't tell how you're weaving the 2 front pony ends into the back one. Need a tutorial!!


Pat, Thank You - I've never done a tutorial but its pretty much the first two front tails twisted with a 3rd band holding it and fourth band holding it all down. After I'm done I loosen the bands next to her eyes, I don't want them to pull on her hair. I got the idea from this handsome fellow &#8230;.

OBTW, the cutest hairstyle I have ever seen on a Havi was when I went to play date at Kara's house aka Thumper. (She had a very lovely house and real nice pool). Kara had Gucci's hair in little braids, cutest thing ever! - I've tried to duplicate it but doesn't look the same.

..maybe Kara can post a pix


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Did your dogs just tolerate you putting their hair up our did it take time for them to get used to it? Lucy bats at my hands and tosses her head back and forth. If I get anything attached to the top if her head it looks awful. Eerrrrrr


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

It took Cannoli a couple times (probably about a week) before she got use to it. Now she knows that's the last step before she gets a treat.

The first couple top knots weren't pretty at all but I would do a quick one give her a treat and let her go run around. A couple hours later, I would take it down and do another quick one, she wouldn't squirm as much but I still gave her a treat after I was done. Just so she would get use to it eventually she did get use to it.

Just like everyone has said in other threads, do it late at night when she is tired, you might get lucky and she will fall asleep on you.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Cannoli's mom! I'll give it a try. Glad to see a top view. That helps a lot!

I do Kallie's pony(s) 1st thing in the morning after outside potty. She runs to the laundry room door straight away, because I fix her hair with her on top of the dryer. It took a few times in the beginning for her to learn to stand still & let me work on her top-knot. But you can practice anytime. Put it up, leave it for a while, take it out & repeat. Who cares what it looks like in the beginning? You're just teaching them to let you do it & leave it alone.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I could NEVER find clips that would stay in .. as soon and she 'fluffed' out after combing, the clips would go flying! ha ha 
I also use the small plastic bands for when i NEED her hair to stay PUT, for every day use I use childrens terry cloth pony holders. my daughter, Tillie and I share.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA! I tried putting tiny little clips in Fezzik's hair. I was having a hard time seeing his eyes while we attempt to do our training homework. The clip I used yesterday worked better than today's but it was so old I don't remember where I got it. Then he lost it outside. Today's attempt lasted 60 seconds before he got into a wrestling match with the cat. I guess I am going to try elastics. 

Grooming elastics or Terry covered ones? Fezzik has silky fine hair.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Round Two: teeny tiny itty bitty elastics. OMG! How the heck do you get the elastics in? Is there a trick?
I think I need a video lesson.







fail....







The latest attempt. It is doofy but is staying in.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

morriscsps said:


> I guess I am going to try elastics.
> 
> Grooming elastics or Terry covered ones? Fezzik has silky fine hair.


I use the terry covered ones. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CBFFHQ4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

The groomer uses tiny rubber bands. I would think they would be almost impossible for me to use.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Round Two: teeny tiny itty bitty elastics. OMG! How the heck do you get the elastics in? Is there a trick?
> I think I need a video lesson.
> View attachment 174084
> fail....
> ...


OMG he looks adorable! You just keep working on it! (And they keep pulling them out, so you get LOTS of practice!) eventually they relent and leave them alone!


----------

